# Key Post: Finishing employment - how do I claim tax back?



## Marion (18 Jun 2003)

Hi

I am finishing up in my present employment next week. I I do not have another job lined up just yet and it may take anything from 3-4 weeks onwards to sort something. What am I entitled to in the mean time? Can I claim some of my tax paid back from Revenue Comissioners? Any comments would be appreciated


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jun 2003)

*Re: How can i claim some tax back*

Fill in and submit a [broken link removed] to your tax office and you may get some tax back. If you are out of work for a while you will be able to claim further tax refunds as your tax credits remain unused and you have no significant income. The  might also be of interest to you. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dowee (18 Jun 2003)

*Re: How can i claim some tax back*

Not sure what the situation is with the P50 route but you can also send your P60 or P45 in with a note requesting a review because you were not working for a number of weeks/months and it'll be processed that way. As far as I'm aware you have to wait till the end of the year though to do this. Obviously you won't have your P60 until after the year end anyway. 

Take a photocopy of anything you send to the revenue as I think they have a Black Hole in there that occasionally sucks in any information I send them.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jun 2003)

*Re: How can i claim some tax back*

The _P50_ route is definitely the way to go if you are made redundant or become unemployed and want to reclaim tax back immediately/ASAP as opposed to at year end. And I'm spreaking from experience here...! :\


----------



## Dowee (18 Jun 2003)

*Re: How can i claim some tax back*

Clubman, Thanks for that, wasn't aware you could do it straight away, I've only ever claimed back at the end of the year.


----------



## Elcato (18 Jun 2003)

*Re: How can i claim some tax back*

With the present tax credit system you will get your rebate as you start work in your new job. This is what was explained to us (in this company) when we changed over to this system. The payroll will do this automatically as far as I know. One of the accounts guys here will be able to explain the number crunching. You mention maybe a month or two out of work which means by the time they sort out your P50 route you probably will be back to work. Presumably if you're not sure how long you are out maybe you should start this process.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jun 2003)

*Re: How can i claim some tax back*

*You mention maybe a month or two out of work which means by the time they sort out your P50 route you probably will be back to work.*

Can't remember how long it took in my case but I seem to recall that it was weeks rather than months. Anyway, the _P50_ route is definitely the way to go if you are going to be out of work for more than a few weeks and you need the cash.


----------



## ajapale (21 Mar 2005)

*Re: How can i claim some tax back*

Bump


----------

